# Recover copy and paste history :( greatly appreciate all the help!



## Ndabibi (Jul 24, 2009)

Ok so I was writing a very long important email and when I finish I tried to copy and paste something I wrote from my computer to add to the email I copied the email before too incase something happen (computer lost internet service and exited out the email screen) but then I went to copy the document, the document was the last thing saved rather the the long email I lost  is there anything I can do to recover what I copied before the last (the email) Thank you for your help!


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Hell oNdabibi and welcome to TSF,

To the best of my knowledge the copy function can only hold one thing at once and is stored in the RAM. Once you copy something else, the first item gets deleted.


----------

